# Baby Sling for Pets!!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, so I made the sling from this pattern so I could hold onto White Socks, my 20 year old kitty, while doing the dishes... yes, to hold an elderly kitty! HAHAHAH.

So it took about an hour and a half, to cut out and sew... and really it'd have taken only an hour to really make up, but of course I was a twit and sewed up the sides wrong and had to seam rip it. hahaha.

White Socks did not like our first attempt at using the sling, however Daisy the hedgy LOVED it and spent most of the weekend in it with me while I pluttered around the apt. YEAH! It's a Daisy sling then!!

I used the same material as Daisy's cage cover and white fleece. I'll post pics of it in use later.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

What a great idea!!

I found one of those wide, long scarfs at a rally (someone must have dropped it) a couple months ago. I took it home, and since I don't wear them, I tied a knot and used it as a sling for Shocktop. She loved it! I was able to walk around, and she just slept and occasionally tried to burrow.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, I also discovered that hedgies love slings! I made a very quick one with my sewing teacher sometime last year, after noticing Lily seemed to like sleeping suspended in something. We still have the original version (which is pretty rough looking), but she still loves it! I'm planning on making it look a bit better and maybe easier to tie on and untie, and then possibly making them to sell, starting this summer. Glad Daisy likes the idea too, can't wait for pics!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy totally shocked me! She seems to LOVE it when I'm moving about and doing things. She totally stretches out and goes to sleep. HAHAH> When I'm sitting on the couch however every time I move she gets all huffy as if what am I doing! HAHAH.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

What can you do? They are our little prickly balls of mystery.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't have a sling, per se, but Beck loves to be zipped into my hoody while I cook


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a "bonding pouch" meant for sugar gliders that Juju just loves. He sleeps in it while I play video games, do housework, whatever. He lets me know when he is ready to come out by huffing and wiggling.


----------

